# Keltisches Tattoo



## Thoor (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich werd mir bald n Tattoo stechen lassen und wollte n Keltisches Symbol tätowieren, irgendetwas, was Glück, Stolz, Kraft und Liebe symbolisiert. Nur leider trau ich google nicht so ganz:/ Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.vampyrbibliothek.de/kelten/symbole.htm

nimm am besten das Keltenkreuz


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das Keltenkreuz ungünstig, also schlecht is' nit (na, wer kennts? xD) aber viele werden damit nix anfangen können - bzw. sie werden es falsch deuten.
Ich find den Eber super, oder den Falken (:


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

mit dem Keltenkreuz hät er eh n problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Keltenkreuz war auch das Zeichen der rechtsextremen und verbotenen Volkssozialistischen Bewegung Deutschlands und ist noch heute als Symbol in der rechtsextremen Szene &#8211; in stark stilisierter Form &#8211; weit verbreitet. In diesem Zusammenhang handelt es sich um ein nach dem deutschen Strafgesetzbuch strafbares Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen. Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs kann auch eine isolierte Verwendung eines stilisierten Keltenkreuzes (also "die Darstellung eines gleichschenkligen Balkenkreuzes, um dessen Schnittpunkt ein Ring gelegt ist") nach § 86a des deutschen Strafgesetzbuches strafbar sein, wenn nicht die äußeren Umstände eindeutig ergeben, dass der Schutzzweck der Norm nicht tangiert ist.[1] Das Keltenkreuz wird meist mit der White-Power-Bewegung der USA in Verbindung gebracht.[2]


und hie rnoch n paar links

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=403
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&l...&btnG=Suche
http://www.celticlady.com/
http://www.luckysoul.de/Luckysoul/start_fr...26_228&BL=3

edit: noch mal n schmankerl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Jo,ich wäre auch für eins der Tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

Keltenkreuz kann in der Tat leicht als Rechtsradikal misinterpretiert werden. Ich würde dir zu einem keltischen Knoten oder einem Triskel raten, falls dir was davon gefällt.


----------



## Eredon (13. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich eher für Knoten entscheiden, die kann man bestens selbst zeichnen. Ich habe mir einiges stechen lassen über die Zeit. Wenn du dir eine Vorlage aus dem Netz suchst, verändere sie und lasse sie deinen Wünsche nach anpassen.

Es gibt einige sehr güte Bücher zu dem Thema keltische Symbolik etc. Eventuell mal in die Bibliothek fahren und sich dort einfach die alten Symbole aus den Bücher fotokopieren.


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

Bei der Entscheidung was du dir Tattowieren lassen willst darfst du nicht auf andere hören....
Das liegt ganz alleine bei dir.

Zur Info, ich hab für mein Tatto 2 Jahre gebraucht bis ich eins gefunden hatte was mir gefiehl und wo ich mir 100%ig sicher war.
Also überleg es dir lieber noch ein bisschen. Es ist immerhin was für die Ewigkeit.....


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Mai 2009)

ja also die faustregel die ich kenn is das du dir dein tatto ausdruckst und erst ma 2 jahre übers bett hängst und wenns dir dann immer noch gefällt lasses dir stechen


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

find die keltischen dinger nicht besonders ... aber jedem das seine.

ich hab meins auch mehrere jahre im kopf mit mir rumgetragen bevor ich es mir stechen lassen habe.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2009)

Hier gehts ja nicht drum das es nur schön ist, es geht auch drum das es was bedeutet :/

Ich such was in der Richtung, Mutig, Stark, Glück Liebe und Stolz :>


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

glaub ich dir ja. aber sicher willst du auch was was dir gefällt.

sonst kannst du dir ja auch: _Mutig, Stark, Glück Liebe und Stolz_ auf den rücken schreiben lassen ... :-)

schau dir doch evtl. auch chniesische zeichen an ...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja nicht drum das es nur schön ist, es geht auch drum das es was bedeutet :/
> 
> Ich such was in der Richtung, Mutig, Stark, Glück Liebe und Stolz :>


also so eine Kombination wie du sie aufzählst, wirst du nie finden,denn du hast da sehr differente Merkmale wie Liebe und Stärke aufgezählt.die sind zwar nicht unbedingt gegensätzlich aber entweder willst du was gefühlsmässiges wie Liebe,oder was kämpferisches wie Stärke,Kraft und Mut...
an deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal den Drachen anschauen,da der in allen Erdteilen sowas wie Kraft, Stolz, Glück und ähnliches darstellt...


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2009)

Chinesische will ich nicht die gefallen mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich hab da noch ein Altes Runenübersetzerprogramm rumliegen und hab mal deine sachen eingegeben (also Mut Stärke Glück Liebe Stolz in der reihenfolge)

Hoff nur das es ned zu sehr mit Rechtsradikalem verbunden wird :/

Hier als Daedrischen Runen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier als Altenglischen Runen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (13. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schau dir doch evtl. auch chniesische zeichen an ...



Wie lame..

Chinesische Zeichen hat doch jeder 3te Tätowierte..


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie lame..
> 
> Chinesische Zeichen hat doch jeder 3te Tätowierte..


und jeder 10te weis nicht was da wirklich steht und wundert sich warum die im chinesen imbiss anfangen zu lachen.

mit keltischen symbolen musste gucken das du nicht in eine schublade mit metal fans gesteckt wirst. 
ansonsten gefallen mir auch der knoten und mjölnir

da auch tiere grad angesprochen sind, versuchs doch mit den Raben "Hugin und Munin". übersetzt heißen ihre Namen "Gedanke und Erinnerung"


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> mit keltischen symbolen musste gucken das du nicht in eine schublade mit metal fans gesteckt wirst.
> ansonsten gefallen mir auch der knoten und *mjölnir
> 
> da auch tiere grad angesprochen sind, versuchs doch mit den Raben "Hugin und Munin". übersetzt heißen ihre Namen "Gedanke und Erinnerung"*


Du sagst man muss aufpassen, dass man mit keltischen Symbolen in die Metalschublade gesteckt wirst, aber weißt offensichtlich nicht was nun genau keltische Symbole sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keltische Symbole sind im Metal nicht sonderlich häufig (aufgemerkt ihr Schlaumeier, ich sagte nicht es gibt sie garnicht), was du meinst sind Motive aus der germanisch-skandinavischen Mythologie wie eben die von dir genannten und von mir hervorgehobenen.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

da muss ich tatsächlich eingestehen das ich diese dinge für das selbe hielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zur entschädigung nun ein keltischer vorschlag der mir bei der informationsbeschaffung ins auge viel --> Caduceus
mittig auf dem rücken angebacht könnte ich mir das ganz gut vorstellen


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nimm das Pferd, nimm das Pferd!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich hab keine Hintegedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

Warum hab ich n Problem wenn ich deswegen in die Metal Schublade gesteckt werde? Wenn die müffelnden Socken nicht wären hät ich damit kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für das Runenprogramm genau sowas hab ich gesucht =)


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab da noch ein Altes Runenübersetzerprogramm rumliegen und hab mal deine sachen eingegeben (also Mut Stärke Glück Liebe Stolz in der reihenfolge)
> 
> Hoff nur das es ned zu sehr mit Rechtsradikalem verbunden wird :/
> 
> ...


Mefi giev Runenprogramm PLX!


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Mefi giev Runenprogramm PLX!



Schau dich mal hier um. 

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=705

/wink maladin


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Schau dich mal hier um.
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=705
> 
> /wink maladin


oh danke :>


----------

